# Tiger bug list. hopefully could be helpful



## Lt Major Burns (May 1, 2005)

Bugs i have found:

the dock one (highlighted in anandtech) where if you context menu on a dock icon magnified and then click somewhere else on the desktop, it stays magnified.

messenger seems to have picked up a latancy. not absolutely tiger, but it didn't happen under panther, so i'll leave it here.

please post up any bugs you find, and hopefully, we can hone down a list of the main ones (and the minor niggles) and report them. it'll hopefully speed up the improvemnt in terms of public (beta ) testing


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 1, 2005)

spotlight also doesn't find everything. only some things. am i retarded?


----------



## RGrphc2 (May 1, 2005)

haven't had any problems with Spotlight, one with the Dock where none of the names came above the icons.  I just Quit the Dock and relaunched it and it worked fine...


----------



## artov (May 1, 2005)

This is not actually a bug, but annoing feature 10.4 introduced: I have a 2-1 USB switch,
that I use to use my keyboard either with PC or Powerbook. When I press the swith
button to use the keyboard on the PC, Tiger shows "Keyboard Setup Assistant" dialog,
since for some reason it knows that there is a keyboard, but it does not know what
(since the keyboard is connected to the PC).

If I close the dialog, it does not show again, but there was no dialog on Panther.


----------



## _sergey_ (May 1, 2005)

Dashboard updates data only when it's open. You can say it's not a bug but a feature (to save CPU time etc.), but it really causes problems. If you don't open Dashboard for a while (say few hours) and then open it just for a second you'll see old weather data. The new weather information just won't have enough time to load. You'll see the update only in a few hours when you open Dashboard again when this new data is outdated too 

Konfabulator lets its widgets update themselves all the time and thus has no such problem.


----------



## _sergey_ (May 1, 2005)

One more bug. This time it's a real bug.

The windows in the new style (aluminium or aluminum ) are displayed a bit incorrectly. Below is a screenshot of the Mail.app's title zoomed. The purple arrows point the wrong, darker pixels.







All windows in the old aqua style (e.g. Finder with its toolbar hidden) look OK.


----------



## Durbrow (May 1, 2005)

Can someone confirm this is a bug? In Spotlight Preferences one can only exclude ONE external drive from the search (in the Privacy panel).


----------



## HomunQlus (May 1, 2005)

My cheap USB webcam is no longer recognized. It's an Emprex PC-380. Don't know if this is a bug, but I can't use it anymore. Well, I don't need it that much anyway


----------



## mindbend (May 1, 2005)

Another quasi-bug. The background texture for the bookmark bar in Safari scrolls as you resize the whole Safari window. Maybe not  bug, but it comes across that way.


----------



## brianleahy (May 1, 2005)

> spotlight also doesn't find everything. only some things



The Spotlight drop down menu/window only shows the top 20 or so matches.  To see the *whole* list, click "Show All" -- the first item in the spotlight drop down.


----------



## The Ghost (May 1, 2005)

Dashboard can't figure out the temperatures in Phoenix by name. I have to use my ZIP code. Well, unless it's in the 50s right now. Not!

Also, in Safari, the bottom scroll bar often moves to the right by itself when changing pages. Thus, I am constantly moving it back where it belongs.


----------



## brianleahy (May 1, 2005)

> Dashboard can't figure out the temperatures in Phoenix ... unless it's in the 50s right now. Not!



Maybe in Celsius...

;-)


----------



## The Ghost (May 1, 2005)

brianleahy said:
			
		

> Maybe in Celsius...
> 
> ;-)



Thanks for the idea, but also not!


----------



## fryke (May 1, 2005)

I don't think he'd overlook that, brianleahy. It's too obvious, if you're testing whether Spotlight finds everything.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 1, 2005)

yes, it's not even finding 5. it takes a minute to find a few results based on filename alone. no meta-crawling, or even folder names


----------



## brianleahy (May 1, 2005)

Okey doke.  As I've said, I haven't really been digging deeply into Tiger until the last couple of days, so it's all new to me.)

(And the celsius thing was a joke; 55C is 131F.  I know it gets hot in AZ, but  131 on May 1st ?!?)


----------



## fryke (May 1, 2005)

yours _does_ filenames well? i envy you.


----------



## Lord Maelstrom (May 1, 2005)

I've noticed an iPod problem.
So I decided to a do a clean install and re-install all my applications (Basically just iLife '05, Office 2004, and iPod software). 
However, when I try and install my iPod software disc, I have problems. When it checks to see if it can be installed, it can't; the problem is that I need the Mac OS X Network Update.

Anyone else have this problem?
Is it fixable? If so, how?

(P.S. iTunes works fine -- do I even need to do the install of the software? I'm a little unclear about this.)


----------



## Lt Major Burns (May 1, 2005)

you really don't like spotlight do you fryke?

do you wanna let it out?  it's ok to cry. it doesn't make you any less of a man.


----------



## Saxphile (May 1, 2005)

For people whose Spotlight didn't index everything:

Force Spotlight to reindex your hd by typing this in Terminal:

sudo mdutil -E / 

For people who had problem with the weather widget:

Go to AccuWeather.com and find your location. Paste the part in the resulting URL after "&zipcode=" onto your widget settings field.


----------



## RGrphc2 (May 1, 2005)

for some reason Musical Typing in Garageband 2 doesnt seem to be working.


----------



## The Ghost (May 1, 2005)

Saxphile said:
			
		

> FFor people who had problem with the weather widget:
> 
> Go to AccuWeather.com and find your location. Paste the part in the resulting URL after "&zipcode=" onto your widget settings field.



Please clarify. My weather widget works fine for Phoenix if I input my ZIP, but not if I input Phoenix. After "&zipcode=," accuweather.com gives "1" or an "I". What do I do with the 1 or I? Inserting neither "Phoenix 1" nor "Phoenix I" corrects the bad readings.


----------



## applewhore (May 1, 2005)

I've been confused by the weather widget too...  it didnt' seem to want to change between towns.

I've just discovered that you have to enter the town name, and then press "enter" before clicking on the "done" button.  It then gives a list of similar names and asks you to choose one...

It worked for "phoenix" too!  

I'm now impressed again!



			
				The Ghost said:
			
		

> Please clarify. My weather widget works fine for Phoenix if I input my ZIP, but not if I input Phoenix. After "&zipcode=," accuweather.com gives "1" or an "I". What do I do with the 1 or I? Inserting neither "Phoenix 1" nor "Phoenix I" corrects the bad readings.


----------



## mindbend (May 1, 2005)

Automator Bug (possible user error)

Has anyone done the first tutorial in Automator? The one where it DLs an image from a URL, then makes it sepia and opens in Preview.

The first action (Get current web page) is supposed to retrieve the URL from the FRONT window currently open in Safari. This is not the case for me. In fact, it pulled the BACK window URL. I had to close out all other windows to get it to work. I was able to repeat several times.

I will try again at work to see if it's this machine for some reason.

p.s. Is there an Automator forum here? Will there be? Might be worthwhile.


----------



## Saxphile (May 1, 2005)

The Ghost said:
			
		

> Please clarify. My weather widget works fine for Phoenix if I input my ZIP, but not if I input Phoenix. After "&zipcode=," accuweather.com gives "1" or an "I". What do I do with the 1 or I? Inserting neither "Phoenix 1" nor "Phoenix I" corrects the bad readings.



Applewhore has already answered your question, but since this is really helpful for people outside USA (like me), I'll try to make it a little more clear.

If you navigate to your location in AccuWeather (Phoenix, AZ in this case), the url would be http://wwwa.accuweather.com/index-forecast.asp?partner=apple&zipcode=85001&u=1

Obviously you just put in 85001. The u=1 part doesn't seem to be relevant. So how would this be useful for people outside USA? Let's say St. Ann's Bay in Jamaica. How would you search that by name? It would be even more hopeless if AccuWeather didn't use the correct name (as in for some places here in NZ). But if you follow my approach, you'll end up with "CL;JM;ST.%20ANN'S%20BAY;". If you remove the semicolon at the end and paste it in the widget. Voila!


----------



## The Ghost (May 1, 2005)

applewhore said:
			
		

> I'm now impressed again!



Me too--with your discovery. I had inserted both Phoenix Arizona and Phoenix AZ before, but never Phoenix, AZ--which your technique implies is requried. Kudos. ~^) Phoenix was #1 on the list; maybe being #1 corresponds to the 1 I found when going to accuweather.com--mentioned above.


----------



## The Ghost (May 1, 2005)

Saxphile said:
			
		

> Applewhore has already answered your question, but since this is really helpful for people outside USA (like me), I'll try to make it a little more clear.



Yes, and thank you. LOL. I had been trying to compare Phoenix, Arizona and Marseille, France because of an upcoming trip. Their temps were showing to be very similar--which couldn't be right. Applewhore helped me with Phoenix. Then, i put in Marseille (in a separate widget), hit return, chose Marseille, France, and ended up with the right results for both. Previously, I have been comparing Phoenix, MD with Marseilles, IL. One could pack the wrong clothes if not careful/knowledgeable with/about our widgets. ~(;^)


----------



## Fred-Leonard (May 1, 2005)

The Ghost said:
			
		

> Dashboard can't figure out the temperatures in Phoenix by name. I have to use my ZIP code. Well, unless it's in the 50s right now. Not!
> 
> Also, in Safari, the bottom scroll bar often moves to the right by itself when changing pages. Thus, I am constantly moving it back where it belongs.


 Well, it was in the 50's today here in Phoenix, OR.

Maybe you were thinking you were the only Phoenix? Or did you use your state too?

It's a common mistake. I am from San Diego, CA originally, and I found out that there is also a San Diego, TX.

Zip codes probably are the best way to enter your area anyway. I did, and then it does come back and display the city and state.

Hope that helps...


----------



## The Ghost (May 1, 2005)

Fred-Leonard said:
			
		

> Well, it was in the 50's today here in Phoenix, OR.
> 
> Maybe you were thinking you were the only Phoenix? Or did you use your state too?
> 
> ...



Thanks. No, manually, I had entered Phoenix, Phoenix AZ, and Phoenix Arizona, but they all obviously gave me some other Phoenix. I thought maybe MD. I think Phoenix, Arizona might have worked. But, of course, when I put in my ZIP, all was well. 

So much for a bug. User error--specifically lack of knowledge.


----------



## Fred-Leonard (May 2, 2005)

I have a PowerBook G4 1.5 Aluminum.
I have a Microsoft G wireless AP/router MN-700.
Everything worked great before Tiger. (I did a clean install 3 times)
I have AppleCare and I called.
Apple now knows of the problem which they acknowledge, but can't fix.
It will NOT get an IP on wireless, or wired.
I have a work XP laptop that works fine.
I had to hard code my IP settings.


----------



## fryke (May 2, 2005)

Mmh... DHCP works fine for my PB. Works fine for my friend's PB (newest high-end 15" 1.67). So I really dunno what to make of that. Might be a problem with the DHCP-server on the router - connected to something on Tiger. Something that _our_ DHCP-servers do right?


----------



## Tesseract_ (May 2, 2005)

For some reason /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/GraphKit.framework was skipped by the Tiger installer. This meant that Activity Monitor could not launch until I extracted the framework manually from the Essentials package on the install DVD using pax.

Even more problematically, the installer did not recognise my (software) mirrored RAID pair as a valid volume and would not install onto it. Apparently the RAID format has changed. After a bit of man page reading it appeared that the the command line diskutil program should be able to convert the volume to the new format -- but it failed to do so.

Luckily the volume would still boot into Panther, where I chopped it in half and turned it back into a normal one-disk volume, which the Tiger installer then recognised. After Tiger was installed, I spent the next hour and a half rebuilding the mirror (in the new format) and watching spotlight build its index at the same time. The fact that the processes were running concurrently no doubt slowed them both down a lot with the extra disk seeking.


----------



## ericmurphy (May 2, 2005)

I seem to have come across a strange situation in Mail2. When I attach an image (JPEG or TIFF), it displays fine in the compose window, but then when I send it, the image just shows up as a question mark. The image is attached, shows up in the list of attachments, and if you click on the attachment, it will load and display in whatever application opens that kind of file. But it won't actually display in the mail message; just a question mark.

And, strangely enough, if the recipient is using Thunderbird (haven't tested it against Outlook yet), the image displays just fine, whereas with Mail1 it would not have. 

This seems strange, since one of the selling points of the Tiger Mail application is its handling of attached images. There is a setting under the view preference about remote images which I thought might be the problem, but I turned that off without any effect.

Anyone have any ideas? I see the same problem on three different computers, all of which had Tiger installed as an "Archive and Install."


----------



## MacFreak (May 2, 2005)

http://www.macosx.com/forums/showthread.php?t=52155


----------



## RGrphc2 (May 2, 2005)

Signature doesnt "attach" in Mail 2.0 either...most of the bug's i'm seein is that in Mail


----------



## ericmurphy (May 2, 2005)

RGrphc2 said:
			
		

> Signature doesnt "attach" in Mail 2.0 either...most of the bug's i'm seein is that in Mail



Is your signature a graphic? Because here's the freaky part: my signature has two graphical elements, which display fine in either Tiger Mail or Panther Mail. But other attached images don't display. When I send the same e-mail to someone using Thunderbird, the situation is reversed, i.e., the graphics in my signature don't display, but the attached image files do! What up with that?


----------



## RGrphc2 (May 2, 2005)

ericmurphy said:
			
		

> Is your signature a graphic? Because here's the freaky part: my signature has two graphical elements, which display fine in either Tiger Mail or Panther Mail. But other attached images don't display. When I send the same e-mail to someone using Thunderbird, the situation is reversed, i.e., the graphics in my signature don't display, but the attached image files do! What up with that?




Nope my signature is just

Thank You,
MY NAME


----------



## _sergey_ (May 2, 2005)

RGrphc2 said:
			
		

> Nope my signature is just
> 
> Thank You,
> MY NAME


All my signatures work well in Mail 2. Also it's now even possible to assign various signatures to different accounts (a very useful feature for me).


----------



## ericmurphy (May 2, 2005)

Anyone having trouble getting attached images to display properly in Mail? They seem to display properly when they were composed in earlier versions of Mail, but not in Mail v. 2. I'd like to know if anyone else can reproduce the problem.


----------



## applewhore (May 2, 2005)

I can't get my signatures (graphics files) to attach in Mail 2.0 either - it's the only part of the move from Entourage that's frustrating me somewhat...


----------



## ericmurphy (May 2, 2005)

Well, I seem to have come up with a workaround for the inline-image issue. If I copy and paste in an image (as opposed to using the "attach" command), it seems to work fine. Creating an e-mail from iPhoto works as well.

I haven't had a problem getting a signature to attach, but one place you might look is under signature preferences. It appears that the default signature is none. Try setting the default to whichever signature you want to use, and see if that works. Also, since you can have different signatures for different mail accounts, you might need to drag a signature from the "all signatures" list to the list of signatures for a specific account.

Hope that helps.


----------



## variable (May 3, 2005)

I noticed a reply from someone above saying that a keybaord setup assistant was coming up when he switched on a A/B USB box.  That keyboard assistant for "Identifying my keyboard" comes up everytime log out or do a fast user switch to the login window.  I have a Tacile Pro keyboard and it worked on this same system (G5 Tower single 1.8) with no problems under 10.3.  Any guesses or is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## evildan (May 3, 2005)

Fred-Leonard said:
			
		

> I have a PowerBook G4 1.5 Aluminum.
> I have a Microsoft G wireless AP/router MN-700.
> Everything worked great before Tiger. (I did a clean install 3 times)
> I have AppleCare and I called.
> ...




I had this problem... But I didn't resort to hard-coding my configuration. All I did was use the network diagnostics program. I attributed the issue to the addition of the firewire networking port addition in 10.4.


----------



## eldvis (May 9, 2005)

not sure if this one has been mentioned, couldn't be bothered to read the other 6 pages.

If you activate the speech command, then look at the list of speakable commands you can see there's one called 'Close this window' however the command only runs if you say 'Close these window'! and it's not just my non-american accent, the text that appears on screen to confirm the command reads 'Close these window'.

and that's the end of these bug report, I mean _this_.


----------



## kittonian (May 10, 2005)

I think I found a bug that could prove to be serious enough that it would warrant all companies running Mac/Windows networks to hold off on Tiger.

If you have a Win2k server with shared drives and Mac OS X Tiger clients who need to mount those shares via SMB you may fine that the shares mount fine but dissapear after 10-15 minutes and you have to remount them. Sometimes in the middle of accessing data from them they unmount (sometimes all of them at once, sometimes only one or two shares at a time). This did not happen in Panther and it's happening constantly on my machine now that I have Tiger installed.

Btw, I'm running a dual 2ghz G5 so it's a brand new machine. This same machine was running Panther a few days ago with no issues. Very strange but potentially very serious.


----------



## aicul (May 10, 2005)

If you have more than 3 volumes connected to the mac, the OSX Tiger installer will only show the first 3. The scroll bar is missing in the volume selection section.

Using GET INFO to set permissions is still tweaky. Especially if you use groups that have names that are longer than 8 chars.


----------



## sheffie (May 10, 2005)

Roxio Popcorn crashes when I drag a video_ts folder into it--it didn't happen with panther.  Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## bkaron (May 10, 2005)

Trash everything named "popcorn" including prefs. 

Repair Permissions. 

Restart.

Reinstall.

Restart.

I had the same problem with Photoshop CS, it would not print, I did the above and everything is fine now. Most of the "app." problems on this thread can be solved by doing this sort of thing


----------



## bkaron (May 10, 2005)

And another thing, Im experincing a bug...

The windows, every once and a while will appear above the toolbar. I thought this was impossable?


----------



## fryke (May 10, 2005)

Do you mean _Finder_ windows open behind the menubar? Or just any windows? Or Photoshop's toolbar? (You were talking about PS CS in the above post, so I'm not sure...)


----------



## kori_gmail (May 10, 2005)

Firewall is Blocking FTP Access

There does seem to be a problem with the PASV setting. 
In Sharing->Firewall click on Advanced and select Enable Firewall Logging. Then when you try to connect FTP with the firewall on, you will be able to see the reason(s) in the log. 
Here is what I have been seeing (using Airport connection): 
May 10 02:52:21 Kori-pbG4 ipfw: 12190 Deny TCP 10.234.567.213:20 192.168.2.80:59485 in via en1 
May 10 02:52:24 Kori-pbG4 ipfw: 12190 Deny TCP 10.234.567.213:20 192.168.2.80:59485 in via en1 
May 10 02:52:27 Kori-pbG4 ipfw: 12190 Deny TCP 10.234.567.213:20 192.168.2.80:59485 in via en1 
May 10 02:53:16 Kori-pbG4 ipfw: 12190 Deny TCP 123.456.789.15:20 192.168.2.80:11339 in via en1 

The initial connection is made okay, but FETCH cannot get a file listing. I get the same errors if PASV is checked or not checked. RBrowser has the same problem (ie, it's not a client problem).  The ipfw firewall is not set up to allow traffic after connection.


----------



## kori_gmail (May 10, 2005)

I have found that startup services have changed, and postfix, vnc, ftp, etc  services may have to be started manually after a restart.
Doing an archive and install removes all Xinetd services.
If you do an upgrade, it leaves them there.

10.4 has changed to a different method of launching daemons - 

Check http://arstechnica.com/reviews/os/macosx-10.4.ars/5 
and
http://developer.apple.com/documentation/MacOSX/Conceptual/BPSystemStartup/index.html 

Also see the discussion at 
http://forums.macosxhints.com/showthread.php?t=38757&highlight=ftp


----------



## figurehead (May 12, 2005)

I have also experienced the annoying "Keyboard Setup Assistant" dialog. I don't use a KVM switch, but it seems to appear every time I start up and every time I switch user accounts. I have a Mac mini and use an Apple keyboard and a Logitech cordless mouse. Disconnecting the mouse stopped the dialog from popping up, which is kind of interesting. I have yet to try a wired mouse to see if the problem remains.

I haven't noticed this problem with my PowerBook G4 with a wired USB Kensington mouse.


----------



## Oblomov (May 13, 2005)

Hi!
I've updated my system - but unfortunately I didn't find a way to get any internet radio running!

Can anybody help?

Oblomov


----------



## ericmurphy (May 13, 2005)

iTunes?


----------



## mindbend (May 14, 2005)

Just an FYI that I may have found a pretty dangerous bug.

We upgraded most of our machines to Tiger except for our file server, which we left on 10.3.x

When using Sync Pro X 4.0 the initial sync would go fine. Then when I immediately verify the sync, it shows ALL the files FROM the file server as having a time stamp based on the time of the sync. This means that all the files want to come BACK (because they are now newer than the originals, which is actually not correct). This is very dangerous, not to mention, it screws up the real time stamp of the modification date.

I have since upgraded the file server to Tiger and it appears to have fixed the problem.

You can blame Apple or Qdea, your choice, but either way it's a new problem due to Tiger.


----------



## larry98765 (May 14, 2005)

Bug I've found in Tiger Mail: In older versions of mail, I could compose a letter with hyperlinks, then test the hyperlinks before sending by saving as draft and looking at the message in the drafts folder. Now, hyperlinks don't show up "live" until I actually send the message, and it appears in my sent mailbox.

Anyone know a workaround?


----------



## Cat (May 14, 2005)

When you compose a message in mail, you do so in an new message editing window. This message also appears in the draf folder of the mail viewer window. Perhaps if you select the message from the draft box you can see the "live" links.


----------



## larry98765 (May 14, 2005)

My point was that I used to be able to do just that, but in Tiger it doesn't work.


----------



## aicul (May 15, 2005)

Bug with SmartFolders when used by other applications.

Let me explain:
In some applications when you File>Open you can select a folder and the application will open all files located in that folder.

Tiger SmartFolders cannot be used in this manner. This is a little annoying to me as I use SmartFolders to collect files of same kind.


----------



## Cat (May 15, 2005)

I'm sorry, I misunderstood you.  I thought you saved as draft and then reopened it in the editor. I've tested it now and indeed, even in the viewer the links ain't live ... mmmh weird. Well, you can always copy paste the links to safari ... but that's a quite cumbersome workaround.


----------



## mindbend (May 16, 2005)

The Synch Pro X bug I mentioned a few posts up has been confirmed:

We have found that copying extended attributes for files residing on an AppleShare server appears to trigger the problem, which is in Tiger, not in Synchronize! Pro X.

We have reported the problem to Apple and hope that they fix the problem soon. In the interim, if you see the problem again you can probably eliminate it by not copying extended attributes for syncs that involve sharing files via File Sharing or AppleShare.

Best Regards,
Hugh Sontag
Qdea Technical Support

---------

Also, here's a tech article on Extended Attributes:

http://arstechnica.com/reviews/os/macosx-10.4.ars/7


----------



## mek804 (May 16, 2005)

In Panther, I had several screen resolution choices for the G4 867 Powerbook (512MB RAM). In Tiger, there is only one: 1280 x 854. For the most part, who cares? That's the resolution I  like best, anyway. 

But when, umm, playing full-screen games (there, I admitted it!), such as "Return to Castle Wolfenstein", there is no choice in the game for 1280 x 854. For RTCW, that's no big deal--you can play it in a "window mode", but there are others that don't. 

And I'm dreading hooking up a projector to do a presentation... 

How can you add more resolution choices to the "Displays" preference? 

Thanks, 

mk


----------



## figurehead (May 17, 2005)

figurehead said:
			
		

> I have also experienced the annoying "Keyboard Setup Assistant" dialog. I don't use a KVM switch, but it seems to appear every time I start up and every time I switch user accounts. I have a Mac mini and use an Apple keyboard and a Logitech cordless mouse. Disconnecting the mouse stopped the dialog from popping up, which is kind of interesting. I have yet to try a wired mouse to see if the problem remains.
> 
> I haven't noticed this problem with my PowerBook G4 with a wired USB Kensington mouse.



Installing Logitech Control Center seems to have solved this problem for me. Does anyone else having this problem use a Logitech mouse too?


----------



## Captain Code (May 17, 2005)

Hover your mouse over the back/forward buttons and the text tool tip appears in the centre of the screen and not by the mouse cursor.


----------



## mindbend (May 18, 2005)

In QuickBooks Pro 6, when you double-click click on an account transaction, it actually opens the transaction BELOW the one you selected! This really screwed me up at first. Fortunately, I caught it soon enough, but it's a serious problem.

I am trying to let Intuit know, but I'm sick of looking for a way to contact them with bugs.


----------



## Captain Code (May 18, 2005)

Captain Code said:
			
		

> Hover your mouse over the back/forward buttons and the text tool tip appears in the centre of the screen and not by the mouse cursor.



Seems to have gone away now.


----------



## Captain Code (May 18, 2005)

I wanted to rename a folder on an encrypted sparse disk image and after typing 2 letters of the new name it locks the Finder.  Mouse still works but CMD+Tab does nothing, dock doesn't respond etc.  Have to force reboot.


----------



## neosocra (May 19, 2005)

it's 3am time to bitch! :-D



BUGS
----
Spotlight : Kind -> Others  -> type dropdown   typing in a word will autoscroll dropdown to matched listings. you can also use the mouse to click and navigate. both ways spurattically scroll back to the top though, regardless of what you're doing.

Mounted volumes : When switching to another user without logging out (with multiple logins setup) and then logging out of that user and switching back to original, all non-internal mounted volumes have been unmounted.

802.11b : Not too sure on this one but since upgrading signal strength on a network that was always full strength (with the AP only a few feet away even) is at most 2 bars.


Annoyances
----
Finder & Spotlight : Metadata isn't editable(or at least copyable :-( )

Spotlight (again!) : Results in menu window at least have mouseOver window with path location, but Show All -> window you have to click the (i) to have a popdown textarea with path. Ineffecient/slow as all hell when trying to determine between many results of identical name. No way to expand the area dedicated to directory heirarchy to file. You can't save custom search location sets. It doens't have any caching of option settings, as if I want Kind and Last Opened to always be defaulted...Saving a Smart Folder with a used name doesn't allow a replace option. Can only save smart folders in 3 options, not full filesystem choosing. The 'research' circle arrow is really easy to miss. Spotlight menu dropdown must have search results to display Spotlight Preferences option. No way to turn spotlight menu off. 

System Preferences : No shortcuts on toolbar anymore :-(


Burnable Folders - this is nothing new, why do they need to give it a name and make things differnet for it.


----------



## neosocra (May 20, 2005)

When opening a TextClipping from finder you can select and copy text out of it...except that your selection doesn't highlight. Took me abit of time to realize why it was only copying half the clipping


----------



## neosocra (May 21, 2005)

Save PDF to Web Receipts seems to fail consistently. Anyone else have success with it?


----------



## Satcomer (May 22, 2005)

neosocra said:
			
		

> Save PDF to Web Receipts seems to fail consistently. Anyone else have success with it?



I see that problem too. Well, it has do do with, GASP, UNIX Permissions (this seems to be a an OS X trend). A work around is you going to have to place the PDF on your desktop, do a GET INFO on the PDF and change the Permissions under the "Ownership & Permissions" arrow so anyone could open the PDF. Then attach the PDF to the email.


----------



## Durbrow (May 22, 2005)

Can someone confirm this problem: You have dozen applications open and you press command-tab to switch application. Result: the switcher does not display all open application. (I'm using a TiBook and 10.4.1). Thanks for testing this out.


----------



## neosocra (May 23, 2005)

Satcomer said:
			
		

> I see that problem too. Well, it has do do with, GASP, UNIX Permissions (this seems to be a an OS X trend). A work around is you going to have to place the PDF on your desktop, do a GET INFO on the PDF and change the Permissions under the "Ownership & Permissions" arrow so anyone could open the PDF. Then attach the PDF to the email.


It actually, GASP, has nothing to do with that. Email? Where the hell did you pull that from Captain Random? Did you even read before you typed or were you in such a hurry to look like you knew something that you skipped over that requirement? It looks like it's just a busted workflow, not really an OS level bug but a feature added automatically by Tiger that craps out. But if ever there comes a time that I need help on how to set permissions or email I will be sure to refer to your blither.


----------



## Captain Code (May 23, 2005)

neosocra said:
			
		

> It actually, GASP, has nothing to do with that. Email? Where the hell did you pull that from Captain Random? Did you even read before you typed or were you in such a hurry to look like you knew something that you skipped over that requirement? It looks like it's just a busted workflow, not really an OS level bug but a feature added automatically by Tiger that craps out. But if ever there comes a time that I need help on how to set permissions or email I will be sure to refer to your blither.



Personal attacks are not tollerated here.  Consider yourself warned.


----------



## tsanders (Jun 1, 2005)

larry98765 said:
			
		

> Bug I've found in Tiger Mail: In older versions of mail, I could compose a letter with hyperlinks, then test the hyperlinks before sending



What I did was bind <cmd>-<ctrl>-h (using System Preferences/Keyboard Shortcuts) to Menu Title: "Open URL" for All Applications so that I can select a URL in almost any application and then open that URL in my browser with a single keypress.

(You'll find "Open URL" in the application menu under Services).

You have to restart applictions for the keyboard shortcut to be recognized by them.

--T


----------



## trumpettooter34 (Jun 1, 2005)

In safari when I try to open my Yahoo! mail it always gives me a "NSURLErrorDomain:-1011" failed to open message


----------



## Ripcord (Jun 2, 2005)

I actually posted this in another thread but it would be more appropriate here:

- X11 still won't accept connections on anything but through ssh (maybe), which is pretty broken
- ssh has HUGE delays when connecting now (60 seconds or more, even after turning off IPv6 (which is another bug - DNS delays if IPv6 is turned on))
- Still huge SMB (windows file sharing) problems even in 10.4.1, much worse than 10.3
- Apache is bizarrely slow
- Mail just suddenly stops being able to send SMTP mail when I'm at work (at one point it starts connecting to the mail server and then just "hangs up" immediately) - after restarting it's fine
- Doing simple AFP copies between two 10.4 boxes usually sends the AFP protocol to 100% on whoever's acting as the "server"
- Forgetting about Spotlight's huge usability issues, constantly consuming 100% CPU and thrashing the disk around every time I: Add large new files, add photos to iPhoto, add fonts, add music, etc... I mean, one's a dual G5 2.0 (with the full-speed bus) with 2.5GB RAM, come on...
- New Mac Mini I just bought crashed once during the initial bootup, before I even had a chance to do anything with/to it!

I'm seeing these on 3 independant machines with VERY different hardware & software installed - it can't just be me!


----------



## PaulHigg (Jun 2, 2005)

Okay maybe not bugs but complaints.
1) WHY can't I print in the Dash? ARRRGGHHH, like printing my Stickies, Address book, Dictionary, Unit converter, Translator, heck, I can't even copy and paste with the right mouse button.
2)Spotlight works well but sometimes it brings up files which, for the life of me I can't figure out why, that have NOTHING to do with the word I used, and I have tried EVERY angle I could to find a link to the search term.
3) Why does it still require an act of Congress JUST to ADD a file or two or three to a CD-R or CD-RW? Windows can do it. I do it all the time on my VAIO.
4) This isn't a bug but a MAJOR wish list item. Why can't Apple create a web page that will examine your system and tell you if you need upgrades on programs?
5) I'm all out of ideas but I know I'll have more later.
Paul, a LOYAL Apple fan, PC user and owner too, but I like the Mac a LOT better, oh what I wouldn't give to have my Mac SE, dual floppy disk, with my favorite program in the UNIVERSE, remember Comic Strip Factory? I would pay BIG BUCKS for the same exact program for my iMac.


----------



## PaulHigg (Jun 2, 2005)

How about Spotlight being so touchy? If you so much move the cursor one pixel it will open my Airport preferences.


----------



## 2smuth (Jun 3, 2005)

artov said:
			
		

> This is not actually a bug, but annoing feature 10.4 introduced: I have a 2-1 USB switch,
> that I use to use my keyboard either with PC or Powerbook. When I press the swith
> button to use the keyboard on the PC, Tiger shows "Keyboard Setup Assistant" dialog,
> since for some reason it knows that there is a keyboard, but it does not know what
> ...


I have a Belkin USB Keyboard switch and use a wireless Logitech Keyboard and mouse. Never had problems with Panther or my XP machine but with Tiger I get a error on every boot saying the keyboard can't be recognized. I manually set it but it does it every boot.

The DHCP is a major issue. I have a Proxin Wireless Gateway, it works fine on 3 Ibooks on Tiger and a desktop running Panther on B but my 15" PB 1.33 with Extreme can't get DHCP on wire or wireless under Tiger. It worked fine on Panther. I have totally reloaded to no avail. It will get DHCP from an Airport Snow though. There is something unique about the DHCP setup under Tiger. I worry that I travel alot and DHCP is important to me, I saw an earlier post where Apple acknowledged this issue but had no fix. It appears to be certtain chip sets of DHCP, anyone have details?

thx


----------



## Saxphile (Jun 4, 2005)

> There is something unique about the DHCP setup under Tiger. I worry that I travel alot and DHCP is important to me, I saw an earlier post where Apple acknowledged this issue but had no fix. It appears to be certtain chip sets of DHCP, anyone have details?



I thought the issue was resolved in 10.4.1? It was caused by long computer names, so check System Preferences -> Sharing and make sure you name reasonably short (less than 16 I think).


----------



## bronxred (Jan 6, 2010)

_sergey_ said:


> Dashboard updates data only when it's open. You can say it's not a bug but a feature (to save CPU time etc.), but it really causes problems. If you don't open Dashboard for a while (say few hours) and then open it just for a second you'll see old weather data. The new weather information just won't have enough time to load. You'll see the update only in a few hours when you open Dashboard again when this new data is outdated too
> 
> Konfabulator lets its widgets update themselves all the time and thus has no such problem.



Is there any way to make Dashboard widgets auto-update (update themselves) while Dashboard is running (after first use after startup) but between activations? I hate this same problem you are talking about. Delays the TIME update too. It's maddening and makes Dashboard more of a pain than useful.


----------

